# SAUSAGE



## kc5tpy (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello.  I just got back from a visit with MikeW.  This was supposed to be a casual visit; just coffee and a chat.  Little did I realise I was being roped in by my friend for sausage making day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Mike wanted to make sausage from my recipe.  Nothing serious, just 6kg..

So after all the meat cutting and trimming, all the grinding, and all the mixing; when we got to the stuffing stage I finally remembered we had taken no pictures.  We managed a couple picts taken on the Missus phone.  So here it is:













IMG-20151008-00243.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 8, 2015


















IMG-20151008-00245.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 8, 2015


















IMG-20151008-00246.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 8, 2015


















IMG-20151008-00242.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 8, 2015






So now over to you Mike.  You are going to hot smoke it.  We need to see the finished product!  Was fun Buddy!  Any time; I'll be glad to do it again!  Thanks for a nice day.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like you guys had a good day!

Will try this recipe over the winter.


----------



## mike w (Oct 10, 2015)

IMG_20151010_103934.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 10, 2015






Sorry its a late picture. I was rushed yesterday, our heating oil tank ruptured and the house smells of oil fumes so we spent the night at a hotel until it gets fixed. I smoked the sausage a bit too hot so the fat melted out some. It is delicious though!


----------

